# Stickies



## Watson (Jun 13, 2016)

can we do something about them, they make the place looked more deserted than it is (if that's possible....)

pretty please with a tranny on top.....

there is only like 4 that should be left there....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2016)

You want more or less?


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 14, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You want more or less?


only your turd thread should be stickied


----------



## charley (Jun 14, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You want more or less?



... what I believe Griff is trying to say is, 'he'd rather have more than less, more or less, although less can be better than more, more or less...     ..

........  A graveyard in Tombstone Arizona ...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2016)

yes, which stickies are worth keeping up there?


----------



## charley (Jun 14, 2016)

Prince said:


> yes, which stickies are worth keeping up there?



save Booty & Tits ,I like em Busty,Hottest Ginger. Barely Legal ,, 
....that's easy...  
..1  Asian Fever
..2  Sweet Cheeks
.. 3 Cannabis/Marijuana: The SEXY STONER THREAD !!!!
.. you can dump ..
[h=3]The Clean Thread! An AP, SFW, LHJO, Prip, GICH Thread![/h][h=3]KOS  AG Training Log[/h][h=3]Dr.SIL ''Organic Heaven''[/h][h=3]*** Read Me First ***[/h]
.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2016)

The clean thread is an epic institution that transcends three boards prior to IMF.

It must remain. Even though most participants are either dead, incarcerated, addicted, or clinically insane


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2016)

doesn't really matter


----------

